# Gesshin Ginga 150mm Wa-Honesuki and 120mm Wa-Petty BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Dec 6, 2011)

Gesshin Ginga 150mm Stainless Wa-Honesuki and 210mm Stainless Wa-Pettys back in stock

Gesshin Ginga @ JKI


----------

